# Meet Atlas! (What colour is he?)



## NicolesBettas (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi everyone! This is my first post on the forum and my first betta fish so bare with me! 

I’ve had atlas now for about 2 months and I’m still yet to find a betta fish online that looks anything like him! The second I saw him I had to have him!!

He started off being very grey and once we bought him home he developed a lot more pink in his tail. He also shines blues and pinks under the light and is very metallic looking!!

do any of you have bettas that look like Atlas? Again, I am new to this (although have done years of research before finally owning my own and have owned fish for 5+ years!). This may be a common colour but I think he is just the most gorgeous thing ever!!

ignore the algae we are working on that 😅

(Second photo is him when we first got him! Didn’t realise how much his colour has changed!!)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

He is a copper - metallic color group. He should show different color/shade with different light angles.

Congrats on your handsome little friend.


----------



## NicolesBettas (Jun 18, 2021)

indjo said:


> He is a copper - metallic color group. He should show different color/shade with different light angles.
> 
> Congrats on your handsome little friend.


Thank you!! I think he’s so gorgeous! But I might be a little bias 😂


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It can't be bias if one is right, correct?  A beautiful, beautiful boy


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello to you and Atlas - such a handsome boy


----------

